
Show HN: CogSquared – identify and run behavioural science experiments - Infitni12
https://www.cogsquared.com/
======
Infitni12
Would love to hear comments or questions on this.

We've just launched and would welcome early users for feedback - shoot an
email to: hello@cogsquared.com and we'll get you started.

